# Riding a blind horse



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

That's completely ridiculous.

That's like saying that a human can't live a happy, purposeful life, and they need to be put down because they are blind! Those people should be ashamed of themselves for thinking that.



> I refuse to believe he can't live a happy, purposeful life, even though countless people have told me he won't be able to, I should have him put down.


I don't have any experience with blind horses, but don't give up on him. I don't know how far you will be able to go with him, but don't let anything stop you. After twelve years, I'm sure you have a great relationship, and if he trusts in you, he can do anything.

Here is just a little bit of this one article, located at http://www.valianttrust.org/quest.html.



> _Valiant was healthy in every way except he couldn’t see, but I could. How could one even conceive of discarding such a wonderful, vibrant animal. I went through this thought discovery process in my mind then I felt for the first time in my life, the universe was presenting me with a very serious decision and opportunity. _
> _I wiped the tears away and decided the only solution was to train and ride him. Upon leaving the hospital after the diagnosis, the doctors asked me what I was going to do with Valiant. I told them, "Train him to the highest level of dressage that I possibly can." I’m sure they all thought I was crazy but wished us well._​




Then,



> _I didn’t feel overwhelmed, just completely focused on him. We were there to do the best we could and we did. Valiant listened to me the whole test. It was the best test of my life even if it was only a 53.07%! _
> _After the final salute, the judge stood up and asked me if he was blind in one eye. I said, "No, he’s blind in both eyes." She nearly fell off the platform and said it was truly remarkable what he’s doing and wished us the best of luck in the future. I received nothing but incredible support from our dressage community._


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Never had a blind horse, but I've known of more than one person who has, and rides them consistently.

One lady has a blind Appy gelding that she trail rides with, and he never takes a misstep.

Blind horses can be very useful as long as they trust their owners/riders, and their human is aware of their limitations and looks out for them.

The horse is the feet of the operation, and the rider is the eyes. It most definitely can work.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so glad you didn't listen to everyone that told you to put him down. I've never had experience with a blind horse but i know one that is going blind and his owners are going to keep him.

I read somewhere on this forum i think about a ranch that rescues animals and they have lots of blind horses, heres the link:
Rolling Dog Ranch Animal Sanctuary

i went to the equine affair this year and one of the extreme cowboy racers rode a blind horse. She said he suddenly went blind and didn't want to give up on him so she took it slowly and gained his trust; this horse galloped and jumped all with her help. Try introducing voice commands while doing ground work and it'll help when you're riding him, like "step up" to have him step over things. Just take it slow and make sure he's not stressed.

Good luck with him.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

He was abused horribly when he was younger, so it took me years to gain his trust. We retrained him to be a hunter and he was my show horse for years. Since December, there have been many night where I have been in tears, worrying about him, especially at first, when he didn't want to eat. I remember one night watching him trot unsteadily across the field and full tilt into the fence, and I thought for sure he was never going to be able to live this way, but now I have every confidence that he can and will live a long and healthy life, as long as I am extra careful with him. Thanks for the supportive words everyone!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ihavent had experience with a fully blind horse but i have ridden one the was blind in one eye and she ran barrels and various other events amazingly and her best turn was on her blind side.. i think if you work hard you can deffinately ride him more safely.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

This is a pic of him and his "seeing eye" horse, out grazing in the yard. He's the big chestnut.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

He's absolutely gorgeous!

As with humans, when a horse is blinded at an age where he's had good seeing for years, he's probably freaking out more than you. He's used to seeing, and now he suddenly can't, so he probably needs reassurance. If he knows you're freaking out he will probably freak out more, so be confident and assuring to him, and help him. Every step he takes that he doesn't knock into something is a little confidence booster for the both of you. Make sure you are completely familiar with the area that he is in, and be aware of any places in the ground that aren't solid. It'll really prove that you have to be a _rider _and not just a _passenger _(not that I think you just a passenger now at all!). 

In lighter aspects, it will give you a both a bond that is stronger than ever before. He's unstoppable when he has his sight, now you just have to convince him he still is unstoppable.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I was on vacation one year here in Ontario and stopped at a trail riding outfit. Had a lot of fun, loping through hilly trails with lots of twists and turns, small fallen trees, large rocks etc. On the way back to the barn the guide says to me "So what do you think of my old blind mare?"
Wow. I would not have known this horse was blind, she was bold and sure footed. When he got up to a fallen tree, he would stop and say 'up'. The horse would step up with her foot, and over the sapling.
If your horse trust you, you should be fine.
As far as turnout, I have heard that it is a good idea to change the footing around barriers, gates, barn doors etc so the horse won't even need his seeing eye friend. ie rubber mats 5 or 6 feet in front of barn door or outdoor shelter, water tubs, so the horse knows himself where things are. If he knows exactly where things are at home, you just may find him cantering around his paddock!


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

he's soo pretty! and you're so lucky to have such a wonderful animal. i've known blind horses that are ridden, so go for it!


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Your horse is beautiful! When I was 10-12 my parents took me trail riding in the school holidays, I lived in N.Z then, this is going back 30 years too ( haha) they had a mare that was completly blind that my mum rode, she was older and lived in the herd and did everything all the others did. I was horse crazy then (still am) so took in every thing I could and they treated her like one of the herd, no babysitting. I remeber feeling sorry for her but as we would go on a reguler basis until I got my horse I got to see she adapted well and was well looked afted even though she wasnt babysat by humans. She was in her 30s when she passed on. Good luck. You have a strong horse that wants to live and bonds with you.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

This thread has touched my heart. As some of you know , my mare T has lost her sight in her right eye and has partial sight in her left. She is 21 and is used strictly as a trail horse. No even ground for us.

To read all the positive stories has been both encouraging and heartwarming for me. T has certainly shown me (after a minor adjustment from the initial loss of sight and depth perception on the ever changing levels of terrain ) that we could still enjoy our trail rides together. I basically used a half halt to cue her that a change was coming, and she caught on so quick. Now that she has adjusted to the loss, I don't even have to do that. 

My vets told me that she would adjust to the loss and knew her area well. She would find her water, the opening to her stall ect...Of course she still has some sight in her left eye, but it is questionable as to how much. I have noticed that it seems to be less then last year or even this past spring. One vet in particular told me that losing it gradually would be easier on her, and that because of her very calm temperament she would cope well. I am hoping that this is the case; certainly is playing out that way. 

She does rely on Walka more as far as alerting her if there is anything to be concerned about. He surprisingly has calmed down more, and is very diligent about keeping his eyes on where she is. I often wonder if they can sense these changes in each other. 

I have made a few adjustments to accommodate this impairment, like sliding the divider all the way over when loading her into the trailer. I use voice more to let her know where I am, and am very careful not to startle her. Mostly, just common sense and consideration, but she really has done beautifully. 

I finally rode her (haven't been on her since November, my issues not hers) Sunday night. Never missed a step and we were doing some hill work and was as responsive to the slightest touch as always. This was the plus to her situation, she paid such close attention to all my cues and responded instantly. I actually use very little pressure when cueing because of this (more of a thought then actual pressure it seems,it's so slight) where as before I had to use a little more. 

We have been together since she was six, and she chose me before I ever chose her for mine. I know that sounds romantic and silly,(especially considering my _advanced_ years,lol) but it is simply so. She knew before I did that we were right together. My good friend Doris (before she became a friend) would watch me riding T and stated to the BO "That mare has chosen Tess. Do you think Tess knows yet?" She is an opinionated mare, but never what I would call disrespectful. Hmmmmm, a bit like her owner I suppose! I know she is my special girl, and am honored to have her in my life.

So , depending on the horses temperament, I would allow the horse time to adjust and then evaluate how it is doing, and how it can be ridden. For some, only the arena, and for others like my girl , the open trail!

Thanks again for starting this thread, I have found the reassurance that my earlier decision was correct for my girl.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

At the horse shelter where I'm volunteering we have a blind mare. She is blind in both eyes and she's doing just fine. She isn't ridden because she was never used for riding but she has a perfect normal life. She is in pasture with 20 horses and she has no problem with them. She knows where the water is, she trust you to led her and is very responsive. You can give her commands like "left" or "right" to guide her when she isn't sure about the environment. When you call her name she is stretching her neck and tries to touch you with her nose to feel where you are. 
So I think that a blind horse can have a normal life and can even be ridden with a lot of patience.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Apachiedragon 

Methinks you have much to tell us. I for one would be interested to know how you get on and what you do with your fellow. I guess much depends upon how much faith he puts in you and if he can't see, then that must be a lot. I wonder if he his completely blind or whether he can see shapes.

Horses have these other highly develeloped senses which can go someway to replacing sight namely: smell, hearing, vibrations and of course touch.

If he were mine to play with I'd be making notes with a view to writing an article or two about him. eg which aids(cues) do you use to guide him as to where to put his feet? 
Can you canter him? 
Can you jump him?
What is he like when vehicles come close?

My own horse gives me reason sometimes to ask myself if the sight in her right eye is good - but how can I tell? What is remarkable is that she knows I am about, even when I know for certain that she has not yet seen me.

Amazing creatures these horses. Well done - please keep us posted

B G


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Dont worry about him. I took in a blind OTTB three years ago for a few months as a foster favor for a friend, and she would listen to you, trust you, and go wherever you pointed her. However, the moment a stranger got on her back she would freeze, act up, and basically refuse to listen. You have to gain trust with those horses and do your best never to lead them wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I rode a horse that was completely blind in one eye, partially blind in the other, and he did everything he'd ever done. Working closely with a trainer, we were able to do small hunter courses, so long as you worked with him and gave him the right cues. He was spectacular, and even though he was just a lesson horse, I loved him and wish I was still riding there. But this horse, he was a lesson horse- the amount of trust he had in all people was astounding.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My friend showjumps a gelding who only has one eye. He does great, because he trusts her to show him the jumps on his blind side, which she does.

I think you should carry on with him, just be a little careful.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

please keep us updated on him!!!!! I would love to hear about the progress and problems yall encounter! Consider starting a journal or thread in the training section? I wish you the best and give your beautiful boy some treats and kisses for me!


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

my friend has a horse thats blind in one eye and her cousin makes fun of her and told her that he's only good for one thing ,horse meat. but she loves her horse more than anything in the world she does trail rides with him and she's hopeing to show him next year.
i wish you the best of luck with your horse dont give up on him and dont listen to the people who tell you to put him down.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

As most of you know, my daughter has a one eyed barrel mare.(she was attacked by dogs and is doing great). Left Eye runs both barrels and poles and is super fast, no issues with right or left turns.
Go for it, a horse that trusts you will be great.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

A 4-Her that I know has a blind appoloosa. She takes him to shows, and does amazingly! He trusts her, so it's not a problem for them. You can do anything with a blind horse (besides jump... lol) as long as the horse trusts you!


----------



## Short Stack Babe (Oct 2, 2009)

He is beautiful  

My only experience was with a half blind horse, was with my 3 year old roan pony, she had only been green broken for a couple of months before she developed a melting ulcer in her right eye. Me being a very nervous rider was unsure but she was perfect. She did trip every once in a while but we went every where, hilly tracks to galloping and she didn't hesitate. She has been put down now but for the year 4 years that she was alive she was a dream so you should have no problem just keep working with him.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Between the heat this summer and the awful thunderstorms, I haven't done a whole lot with him in the last couple months. I still take the time to hang out with him and just bond, but we haven't been doing much riding. He is getting braver every time I do, though. He was always on the stubborn side when he was sighted, and I see that coming back out in him, which (even though it can be difficult) gives me hope because it means he is regaining his confidence. We can now consistently walk and do short trots in the arena, and he is learning cue words for slopes and dips outside the arena so we can hopefully start trail riding again soon. He now comes trotting up whenever he hears my voice in the pasture. He is doing so well. Hopefully this fall we can be more consistent and make even greater leaps and bounds. And even if we soon reach our limits, it would be enough for me. I just wanted to be sure he could lead a fulfilling life without being afraid every second, and we've surpassed that already. Thank you everyone for the heartwarming support, and I'll keep you posted as things progress!


----------

